# MONSTER AJ



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Got this link from a friend. Talk about a monster AJ. 

*http://www.louisianasportsman.com/forum.php?sec=forum&act=full&repID=58422#p*


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i thought i was wore out after fishing/diving for 2 days straight. i ain't got shit on this guy. what a monster


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dang...not sure I want to be on the rod for that one. Pulled one about 85 lbs off a wreck two years ago and thought the angler was gonna die...crazy huge AJ.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I don't think I got the ass to pull one up that big.That thing is giant.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm curious to know what that thing ate. From the looks of it, you could have used a 25lb gag for bait.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet that was 1 heck-uv-a tussle right there!!! What a monster!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------

